# Maybe her career isn't over?



## The Munk (Oct 8, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan Photos & Pics | Iggy Pop Wants Lindsay Lohan To Play Him In Biopic


----------



## Origin (Oct 8, 2010)

She used to look like a woman...she used to be hot...god..dammit.


----------



## CFB (Oct 8, 2010)

I vote yes because Iggy always performs topless


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 8, 2010)

fyi in the movie 'Machete' you do see lohans tits for a bit


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 8, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> fyi in the movie 'Machete' you do see lohans tits for a bit



fyi it's a body double


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2010)

pure justice.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 8, 2010)

She's still the perfect woman for me.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 8, 2010)

Anorexic, Drug addicted and prematurely aged?
Damn son, you got some weird fetishes!

J/K


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 8, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> She's still the perfect woman for me.



totally...aside from the antiquing bit

Lindsay Lohan's eHarmony Profile from Lindsay Lohan, Eric Appel, christiansprenger, and Shauna O'Toole


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 8, 2010)

From the Comments section:



> I'd walk a mile over broken glass to suck his dick after he [email protected] her.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 9, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> fyi it's a body double


 
what about the part where she and her mom wake up in the church and she's staring at the TV? you see all of her in the same shot. well, the top half at least.


----------



## clouds (Oct 9, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> From the Comments section:
> 
> I'd walk a mile over broken glass to suck his dick after he [email protected] her.


WTF


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 9, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> totally...aside from the antiquing bit
> 
> Lindsay Lohan's eHarmony Profile from Lindsay Lohan, Eric Appel, christiansprenger, and Shauna O'Toole





I'm actually pretty amazed she can make fun of herself to that degree


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 9, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> totally...aside from the antiquing bit
> 
> Lindsay Lohan's eHarmony Profile from Lindsay Lohan, Eric Appel, christiansprenger, and Shauna O'Toole



That's part of the massive list of reasons why I'm so hopelessly in love with her.


----------

